# The Metropolis has closed



## BlackArab (Jul 26, 2011)

It says on their website that they are moving to city centre venue in the autumn but I rumours say business has dropped since the riots also affecting others in the area apparently. It has seemed quieter recently, from what I've seen (usually pint-in-hand at the Pipe) but assumed this was down to the drop in student numbers at this time of year, festivals etc

Anyone know any different?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't know anything more, but it doesn't sound surprising. Always seemed dead whenever I went, and always smelt really clean and new, like it hadn't seen that many packed sweaty nights over its time. I doubt the riots would make any difference, but could form a useful excuse.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 26, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> Don't know anything more, but it doesn't sound surprising. Always seemed dead whenever I went, and always smelt really clean and new, like it hadn't seen that many packed sweaty nights over its time. I doubt the riots would make any difference, but could form a useful excuse.



Wasn't it mostly comedy though. I did go there for a club night but I assumed that was the occasional one off hence the lack of odor. They did seem to cut right back on music acts after a while although I hear the stripping/circus nights were popular.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 26, 2011)

I was never really sure about the comedy thing, whether it was Jesters under a different name or not. Certainly most people I know who regularly go to comedy nights seemed to go elsewhere. I went to a couple of gigs/nights there, it was just too cavernous a venue for the type of nights it had. It also seemed to admit defeat by going for the '£20 for a band who were (sort of) big in the '90's' kinda route. 

Basically I always felt sorry for them everytime I saw new listings posters go up outside, and that didn't seem to be too often.


----------



## Geri (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe it will reopen as a Wetherspoons.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> Maybe it will reopen as a Wetherspoons.



I almost spat red wine over the keyboard then


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 26, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> I was never really sure about the comedy thing, whether it was Jesters under a different name or not. Certainly most people I know who regularly go to comedy nights seemed to go elsewhere. I went to a couple of gigs/nights there, it was just too cavernous a venue for the type of nights it had. It also seemed to admit defeat by going for the '£20 for a band who were (sort of) big in the '90's' kinda route.
> 
> Basically I always felt sorry for them everytime I saw new listings posters go up outside, and that didn't seem to be too often.



You should try raving with 50 other people there, it was like a school disco!


----------

